# Wow! Jessica Simpson's new curves..



## LalaCity (Jan 27, 2009)

She's plumped up a bit and I think she looks great. Of course, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before we start hearing how horribly fat she is and she goes on a crash diet to get back to the requisite size 0. Oh, well -- enjoy it while it lasts:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ons-bigger-star-shows-new-curvier-figure.html


----------



## GenericGeek (Jan 27, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> She's plumped up a bit and I think she looks great. Of course, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before we start hearing how horribly fat she is and she goes on a crash diet to get back to the requisite size 0. Oh, well -- enjoy it while it lasts:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ons-bigger-star-shows-new-curvier-figure.html



DAMN! She looks GOOD in that size. And she looks a hell of a lot happier, too.

And a big thumbs down to that moron who wrote photo captions like _*"Fuller figure: Jessica opted for an unflattering pair of high-waisted jeans"*_ and _*"Piling on the pounds: Jessica looked noticeably bigger as she arrived on stage"*_. :doh:

_Some _of us guys actually appreciate it when a woman looks like a woman, *not *an emaciated choirboy... Knowwhadimean, Vern?


----------



## Cors (Jan 27, 2009)

Slim &#8800; Size 0. Going by her measurements, Jessica Simpson is probably a size 2-4 at her thinnest and even then, she doesn't actually look emaciated (think Nicole Richie at the height of her eating disorder). She also has ample breasts and a round ass, thats not boyish is it? 

I do prefer how she looks now though.


----------



## Tania (Jan 27, 2009)

Agreed! She looks fabulous!

And a resounding "Word!" to your caption comments. The entire basis of the story is inane, and the writing isn't helping; hyperbole and overstatement will not transform a dearth of news or insightful commentary into meaningful content.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 27, 2009)

Cors said:


> Slim &#8800; Size 0. Going by her measurements, Jessica Simpson is probably a size 2-4 at her thinnest and even then, she doesn't actually look emaciated (think Nicole Richie at the height of her eating disorder). She also has ample breasts and a round ass, thats not boyish is it?
> 
> I do prefer how she looks now though.



I'm not trying to bash thin women with this post -- honestly, I'm not one to do that. But, like most people here, I get frustrated with the pressure society puts on women like Jessica Simpson to diet -- from what is, for her, probably a more natural and healthy size -- down to an impossible-to-maintain shape. And I think it's sad that when a woman puts on a bit of weight it's inevitable that the fat-hating chorus will begin to sound off in all its dehumanizing negativity. Like I said, it's pretty much only a matter of time until she's humiliated into dieting again.

She's probably never gotten down to an actual zero -- although that's held over the head of every Hollywood starlet as the "ideal" -- and I don't think she looked emaciated at her thinnest...just somewhat unnatural (and probably unhappy) for what I perceive to be her god-given body type (i.e., very curvy with a bit of extra padding).

Anyway, I just wanted to enjoy how beautiful I think she looks this way (while it lasts).


----------



## Cors (Jan 27, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> I'm not trying to bash thin women with this post -- honestly, I'm not one to do that. But, like most people here, I get frustrated with the pressure society puts on women like Jessica Simpson to diet -- from what is, for her, probably a more natural and healthy size -- down to an impossible-to-maintain shape. And I think it's sad that when a woman puts on a bit of weight it's inevitable that the fat-hating chorus will begin to sound off in all its dehumanizing negativity. Like I said, it's pretty much only a matter of time until she's humiliated into dieting again.
> 
> She's probably never gotten down to an actual zero -- although that's held over the head of every Hollywood starlet as the "ideal" -- and I don't think she looked emaciated at her thinnest...just somewhat unnatural (and probably unhappy) for what I perceive to be her god-given body type (i.e., very curvy with a bit of extra padding).
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to enjoy how beautiful I think she looks this way (while it lasts).



No worries, I didn't think you were bashing her. I share your frustrations, and I do hope that Jessica will eventually settle at a size _she_ is happy with. 



GenericGeek said:


> _Some _of us guys actually appreciate it when a woman looks like a woman, *not *an emaciated choirboy... Knowwhadimean, Vern?



GenericGeek made the emaciated choirboy remark. I guess he is entitled to his opinion (I don't actually mind being _unwomanly_) but I do find it strange because Jessica never looked than thin or boyish to me.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 27, 2009)

Cors said:


> I don't actually mind being _unwomanly_



Woman, I don't know which mirror _you're_ looking in, but from the pics I've seen you are a totally rockin' hot babe, with a figure to die for.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am horrible at judging weight loss or gain unless it's extremely noticable so I guess that's why she looks the same in both pics only she isn't half naked now lol!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 27, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> She's plumped up a bit and I think she looks great. Of course, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before we start hearing how horribly fat she is and she goes on a crash diet to get back to the requisite size 0. Oh, well -- enjoy it while it lasts:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ons-bigger-star-shows-new-curvier-figure.html



She looks happy and healthy. Her outfit is hideous, but she does look very, very happy.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 27, 2009)

Cors said:


> (I don't actually mind being _unwomanly_)



I think people who are reedier naturally are just as beautiful as those who are naturally anything else. The pressure to be thin infuriates me as it tends to stifle the appreciation that is the female form in all its shapes and sizes.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 27, 2009)

I've never had the slightest interest in Jessica Simpson. In fact, it took me years to figure out who she was and I still don't get why she's popular.

Anyway, I think she looks happy and healthy and I wish her well.


Dennis


----------



## imfree (Jan 27, 2009)

Jessica looks strong and healthy in the more recent picture.
Her attitude and comments are healthy, as well, I wish the
media would catch on to that way of thinking.


----------



## Cors (Jan 27, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Woman, I don't know which mirror _you're_ looking in, but from the pics I've seen you are a totally rockin' hot babe, with a figure to die for.



Aww thanks! I mind most rude comments about my size, but "unfeminine" doesn't bother me since I appreciate the androgynous/butch look and sometimes wish that I can pull it off. I am also not a fan of male attention so yay if they stay away because they think I look sick. 



Tooz said:


> I think people who are reedier naturally are just as beautiful as those who are naturally anything else. The pressure to be thin infuriates me as it tends to stifle the appreciation that is the female form in all its shapes and sizes.



Indeed!


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 27, 2009)

> The pressure to be thin infuriates me as it tends to stifle the appreciation that is the female form in all its shapes and sizes.



Agreed.



> Of course, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before we start hearing how horribly fat she is and she goes on a crash diet to get back to the requisite size 0.



Yeah, no doubt, I hate it.


----------



## curt (Jan 27, 2009)

Actually, I think she's preparing for a movie role -- "The Anna Nicole Story."


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 27, 2009)

I think she looks cute with the new figure, but can I say how much I hate this outfit? High waisted mom-jeans and belt from Sear's 1987 _Miami Beach Retirée_ collection. 

hate.


----------



## imfree (Jan 27, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think she looks cute with the new figure, but can I say how much I hate this outfit? High waisted mom-jeans and belt from Sear's 1987 _Miami Beach Retirée_ collection.
> 
> hate.
> 
> ..........snipped pix...................



You have a really valid point, Samantha.:bow:


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 27, 2009)

curt said:


> Actually, I think she's preparing for a movie role -- "The Anna Nicole Story."



If that's true we'll be hearing _ad nauseum_ how brave she was for being willing to get fat and how incredible she is for the speed in which she took it all off afterwards.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 27, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think she looks cute with the new figure, but can I say how much I hate this outfit? High waisted mom-jeans and belt from Sear's 1987 _Miami Beach Retirée_ collection.
> 
> hate.



I totally agree! That outfit is totally unflattering. ha ha about the mom jeans


----------



## Jennifer72 (Jan 27, 2009)

She really does look sooo much better now! I love the belt she's wearing in those pics. I want on too!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 27, 2009)

hate to pee on the parade here, but i'm pretty sure she's about the same size she's always been. 
that photo comparison in the link is especially hilarious, since the one photo is of her in hideously unflattering pants that would make ANYone look bigger than they are, but more importantly they're candid, totally un-photoshopped shots of her while she's moving and dancing, from the least flattering angle possible. 

whereas the dukes of hazzard promo shot is so photoshopped it might as well be an oil painting, plus she's posing in the 'pleasepleaseplease make me look skinny' stance, PLUS she talked and talked about how she lost a bunch of weight just to play daisy duke. 
as in: that's not her normal weight. 

she's always been a little thick for a skinny girl. looks like she still is.


----------



## katorade (Jan 27, 2009)

The most depressing thing about that article is that Ashlee Simpson named her kid Bronx Mowgli. Seriously.


----------



## Neen (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, she looks a bit bigger now. That outfit is horrible.. yuck!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 27, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


>



*HOLY CRAP, CAN SHE EVEN WALK AT THAT SIZE???

Look, in that second picture she's collapsing under all that weight!*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 27, 2009)

elle camino said:


> whereas the dukes of hazzard promo shot is so photoshopped it might as well be an oil painting, plus she's posing in the 'pleasepleaseplease make me look skinny' stance, PLUS she talked and talked about how she lost a bunch of weight just to play daisy duke.
> as in: that's not her normal weight.
> 
> she's always been a little thick for a skinny girl. looks like she still is.



I seem to recall hearing she had to wear a prosthetic butt, because she wasn't curvaceous enough to fill Daisy's shorts.

Too fat, too skinny, too glam, too plain. Whatever.

I don't know if I've ever seen her before, but she looks like a healthy, happy woman in these pics.


----------



## Kouskous (Jan 27, 2009)

I think she would be beautiful at any weight, but god- those jeans have got to go. I'm sure they are cutting edge fashion, but I just don't dig them.


----------



## MattB (Jan 27, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> If that's true we'll be hearing _ad nauseum_ how brave she was for being willing to get fat and how incredible she is for the speed in which she took it all off afterwards.



I'd be willing to wager that she gets some kind of endorsement deal from Weight Watchers or Xenadrine first...


----------



## dreistein (Jan 28, 2009)

Her face lokks so much better, more human, relaxed, happier.

The expression on the pic from this Dukes movie is a little alien-like.

I want her to be triplesize, that would be sexy! Go Jess, give it a try!:eat2:


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jan 28, 2009)

it is terrific, but alas, these kinds of things do not last long, it will be fun while it lasts though, OH YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 28, 2009)

Fashion fail. Love the shape!



elle camino said:


> hate to pee on the parade here, but i'm pretty sure she's about the same size she's always been.
> that photo comparison in the link is especially hilarious, since the one photo is of her in hideously unflattering pants that would make ANYone look bigger than they are, but more importantly they're candid, totally un-photoshopped shots of her while she's moving and dancing, from the least flattering angle possible.


You may be right; I'd still bet that she's a LITTLE bigger than normal, but the lack of Photoshop does always work wonders.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jan 29, 2009)

She is looking a whole lot better now. Not just better, she's also lookig a lot more normal. It's obvious she's meant to be this size or maybe slightly bigger... too bad she's been a big name celebrity for so many years.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 29, 2009)

Cartoon from yesterday's New York Post.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment JSimp.jpg


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 29, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> Cartoon from yesterday's New York Post.
> 
> RV :eat1:


wow nice exaggeration from the artist.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 29, 2009)

I think she looks beautiful at any size. The only negative thing I have to say about the photo.....yucky high waisted pants...blah.


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> wow nice exaggeration from the artist.



That's completely typical for the media. Remember, the
tabloids consider a 3 lb gain to be "Oh my God , she's
ballooned up to....!".


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 29, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> Cartoon from yesterday's New York Post.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Amazing, the level of hatred that exists out there for the female body is hard to believe. If a woman has any degree of natural curve to her she is demonized... but If her body is sickly, asexual, or even masculinized she is adored.


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Amazing, the level of hatred that exists out there for the female body is hard to believe. If a woman has any degree of natural curve to her she is demonized... but If her body is sickly, asexual, or even masculinized she is adored.



I call that functional dysfunctionallity because the world is fucked-up
enough to believe that a woman with the figure of an underfed 14
year-old boy is sexy and function as if it were true!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 29, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> Cartoon from yesterday's New York Post.
> 
> RV :eat1:


whoever did that cartoon is an exceptional BBW artist.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jan 29, 2009)

the thing is she's really not that big at all, not even close.

I think she's a lot cuter with a little extra to round her out than as a too skinny girl, she's a naturally curvy gal.

But to call her "fat" is a joke. I mean, really.

the thing is she's kinda short so I think when she even puts on a little weight it comes off as more than it is. But really, she's cute and maybe a little softer, but women were meant to be curvy. They were not meant to satisfy the urges of gay male fashion designers whose ideal is a skinny guy.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 29, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> whoever did that cartoon is an exceptional BBW artist.


Except when it comes to faces.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 29, 2009)

I knew that when they said she was gaining weight I was saying to myself the people at Dimensions is probably praising the God's that she gained this weight. Media should really stay out of her business I mean so what she's put on a few pounds not everyone has to be a size 0 to be content


----------



## fiore (Jan 30, 2009)

She needs to fire whoever picked out that outfit. For realsies.


----------



## knives (Jan 30, 2009)

The funny thing is that when my local radio station mentioned it they ignored the weight, dismissing it as happy weight since it's in the boobs, and instead insulted her pants for half an hour.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jan 30, 2009)

please keep growing please keep growing


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 30, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> wow nice exaggeration from the artist.



The King would be more befitting


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 30, 2009)

mimosa said:


> I think she looks beautiful at any size. The only negative thing I have to say about the photo.....yucky high waisted pants...blah.


Whats not to like about them ?


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not even close to "fat". If anything she looks at a more healthy weight than she was before


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think she looks cute with the new figure, but can I say how much I hate this outfit? High waisted mom-jeans and belt from Sear's 1987 _Miami Beach Retirée_ collection.
> 
> hate.



Samantha, Thank you for saying that. I think she looks terrible. Those mom jeans and that wretched belt and frumpy wifebeater. That outfit is completely unflattering and that bra! Ugh!


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Jan 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Samantha, Thank you for saying that. I think she looks terrible. Those mom jeans and that wretched belt and frumpy wifebeater. That outfit is completely unflattering and that bra! Ugh!



haha, I forgot to point that out as well. I can't picture anyone looking particularly "good" in that outfit.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Jan 31, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> She's plumped up a bit and I think she looks great. Of course, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before we start hearing how horribly fat she is and she goes on a crash diet to get back to the requisite size 0. Oh, well -- enjoy it while it lasts:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ons-bigger-star-shows-new-curvier-figure.html


I saw her thin in Baton Rouge a few years ago. She was tiny. I like the new look. I would like to see MORE pounds on her.


----------



## GenericGeek (Jan 31, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I totally agree! That outfit is totally unflattering. ha ha about the mom jeans



Hmmm. Guess I didn't bother looking at the _*clothes*_, I was busy imagining what was *in *them. :smitten:


----------



## katorade (Jan 31, 2009)

GenericGeek said:


> Hmmm. Guess I didn't bother looking at the _*clothes*_, I was busy imagining what was *in *them. :smitten:



Well, if they're truly mom jeans, I'm going to guess 3 used but nicely folded kleenex, half a roll of butter rum lifesavers, 17 cents, and one very linty orange tic tac.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 31, 2009)

She looks fantastic(er)! I have to agree though, the jeans are major fail.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 6, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> She looks fantastic(er)! I have to agree though, the jeans are major fail.



Yeah, but from the back those jeans are a major *success*.


----------



## fatluvinguy (Feb 6, 2009)

granted she looks much better with a few extra pounds on her, however, being the cynic i am the whole thing looks like a publicity stunt to me. she's a rapidly fading star looking to get back in the spotlight. she knows gaining a few pounds will get her lots of attention from the tabloids and entertainment shows. i agree with Lala that she'll end up doing jenny craig commercials before long and grab more attention showing off her new bone thin figure. those tabloids make me want to puke, but in simpson's case any publicity is good publicity. she's just using them to her advantage. clever girl.


----------



## kioewen (Feb 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> Amazing, the level of hatred that exists out there for the female body is hard to believe. If a woman has any degree of natural curve to her she is demonized... but If her body is sickly, asexual, or even masculinized she is adored.



Well, consider the sexual orientation of the majority if males in the fashion industry, and the media in general. What can you expect?

Feminists love to whine about hetero males, but back when such men actually were in charge, we had Kim Novak and Elizabeth Taylor. And now that women and gay men are dominant, what do we have? Predictably, an androgynous, curve-hating standard.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 6, 2009)

kioewen said:


> Well, consider the sexual orientation of the majority if males in the fashion industry, and the media in general. What can you expect?
> 
> Feminists love to whine about hetero males, but back when such men actually were in charge, we had Kim Novak and Elizabeth Taylor. And now that women and gay men are dominant, what do we have? Predictably, an androgynous, curve-hating standard.



:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 3, 2009)

kioewen said:


> Predictably, an androgynous, curve-hating standard.



why is this predictable? what do you know about non-heterosexuals and women that i don't?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

That weight gain didn't last long!


----------



## Imp (Apr 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> why is this predictable? what do you know about non-heterosexuals and women that i don't?



Well, the high percentage of eating disorders in gay males, for starters...


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 4, 2009)

Imp said:


> Well, the high percentage of eating disorders in gay males, for starters...



that oughta help those porky liz taylor bitches lose their gut


----------

